# New B9 S4 owner--VCDS coding thread?



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Just picked up a B9 S4, and am curious as to whether there is a coding mega-thread for B9 chassis cars? Didn't find one using Search. 

P4C...


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Actually, now that I've posted this, I think I'm just going to buy an OBDEleven unit instead. Looks like there is a coding thread for that.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

How is the ODBEleven?

I have a Ross-Tech Micro-CAN that I bought for the R that won't work the SQ5 or whatever we replace the R with. I was trying to decide if I trade in the Micro-Can for an updated model or go the cheaper route and just go with the ODBEleven Pro.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Found this over at the Ross-tech forums, anyone able to give this a try to see if auto high beams stay on even after the car shuts off so you don’t have to keep pushing the stalk forward?










Curious if this works, would love to enable this on the wife’s Q5. Loved it on my Tiguan and Atlas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

Hostile said:


> How is the ODBEleven?
> 
> I have a Ross-Tech Micro-CAN that I bought for the R that won't work the SQ5 or whatever we replace the R with. I was trying to decide if I trade in the Micro-Can for an updated model or go the cheaper route and just go with the ODBEleven Pro.


Likes and dislikes.

Like the wireless interface. Not a huge fan of the credit-based system; wish I could buy an unlimited license. The ‘app’ based scripts seem to work fine so far, although I had one weird MMI glitch today which I’m not sure about.

Not sure about long coding, either...haven’t been able to dig into that.


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

Hostile said:


> How is the ODBEleven?
> 
> I have a Ross-Tech Micro-CAN that I bought for the R that won't work the SQ5 or whatever we replace the R with. I was trying to decide if I trade in the Micro-Can for an updated model or go the cheaper route and just go with the ODBEleven Pro.


Same boat here. Just picked up a 2021 A4 and realized my Micro-CAN VCDS is not going to work. Emailed Ross-Tech for options before realizing I have the outdated Micro-CAN interface. OBDeleven sure does seem like a nice alternative. What would VCDS give me instead? I respect the hell out of what those guys do, but they must have the worst web experience I've ever experienced; total 1998 style layout and navigation. Not just about its lack of polish, but it's functionally useless. Glad to see ODBeleven bringing some competition.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

My main complaint with ODBEleven is the idiotic "credit" system and I have to buy applications just to use it...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can code instead of apps, if you have the Pro model you can get into Long Coding in addition to Adaptations. No need to use the one click apps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m_bolc (Oct 19, 2008)

I switched from VCDS to OBDEleven with my B9.
You don't actually need the credits to perform things, they're only useful if you rely on the one click apps the software has; if you don't know what they are, OBD11 has a useful section where you just click what feature you want and it'll take care of the coding for you.

You can do the coding and adaptations yourself just like in VCDS if you know what you are doing. The best thing about OBD11 is that all the coding labels are in English (something VCDS usually didn't have).

And by the way, you get 1 free credit for every day you open the app, so soon enough you'll have credits to do tweaks the "easy" way if you're feeling lazy.

I hate the money grab antics Ross-Tech implemented with their VIN-limited interfaces. OBD11 is also super convenient, I just leave it plugged in and I can scan my car whenever I'm bored haha.


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

m_bolc said:


> I switched from VCDS to OBDEleven with my B9.
> You don't actually need the credits to perform things, they're only useful if you rely on the one click apps the software has; if you don't know what they are, OBD11 has a useful section where you just click what feature you want and it'll take care of the coding for you.
> 
> You can do the coding and adaptations yourself just like in VCDS if you know what you are doing. The best thing about OBD11 is that all the coding labels are in English (something VCDS usually didn't have).
> ...


This is awesome, thanks! Someone was mentioning on Reddit that Audi in Germany (I believe?) has "Functions On-Demand" I think is what he called it. So, basically, like ODBEleven, but straight from Audi. Finally! I still need to confirm this is actually true and a real thing, but I'd say it is about time. So, between that (if it exists) and ODBeleven, RIP Ross-Tech.



m_bolc said:


> I hate the money grab antics Ross-Tech implemented with their VIN-limited interfaces.


Exactly this. And, they will pay the ultimate price in the marketplace. Even the upgrade path offered felt like they were bending me over.

Edit: not sure it's really the same thing, but will need to read more when I have some time. Link for ref.:








Consistently connected: Audi introduces functions on demand | audi.com


Audi customers value flexibility – even after purchasing a car. This is what they get with functions on demand.




www.audi.com


----------



## pjvander (Dec 26, 2014)

pjvander said:


> This is awesome, thanks! Someone was mentioning on Reddit that Audi in Germany (I believe?) has "Functions On-Demand" I think is what he called it. So, basically, like ODBEleven, but straight from Audi. Finally! I still need to confirm this is actually true and a real thing, but I'd say it is about time. So, between that (if it exists) and ODBeleven, RIP Ross-Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I forgot about resale of Ross-Tech cables; they want to get another 100 bucks from the new owner. Wonder if they reset the VIN count? Moot point I guess, because f^ck this company. Check out this post that includes their reply to a would-be customer:








O/T - Beware when buying a used Ross-Tech vcds cable


So today I emailed Ross tech asking for advice on how I can identify a genuine used Ross tech vcds cable to ensure I would not be contributing to the fraudsters at their expense. This is the reply I got which in my opinion devalues any used Ross tech vcds cable by a country mile! Enjoy.... Hi...




www.audi-sport.net


----------

